# S7 300 an EIB?



## mertens2 (9 Dezember 2005)

hallo,

muß was ganz blödes realisieren...Muß ca 20dig. und 10analoge Signal auf den EIB BUS bringen für ein Gebäudeleitsystem. Soweit ich weiß, gibt es nur den schweineteueren DP/EIB-Koppler für 800Mücken. Scheint mir auch sehr kompliziert zu sein von der Kopplung. Ich kann scheinbar nicht direkt auf EIN- und Ausgänge schreiben, wie z.B. beim DP/DP Koppler sondern muss komplizierte SFC's verwenden.
Kennt jemand eine andere Lösung? Oder hat jemand schonaml mit dem Siemens Koppler gearbeitet und kann mich beruhigen?

Gruß


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (9 Dezember 2005)

Hallo!

Mal ´ne blöde Frage:
Warum nimmst du nicht einfach eine Logo?
Da gibt´s ein EIB modul!
Moment, mir fällt gerade ein, dass die Logo nicht mit so vielen E/A´s ausbaubar ist.
Allerdings gibt´s doch auch ein Profibus-Modul für Logo!
Frage doch mal im Siemens-Forum ob das geht!
Logo als Profibus - EIB - Wandler!
Oder hat hier schon jemand mal sowas gemacht/versucht???

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (10 Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

möglich wäre auch eine Beckhoff-Anschaltung mit BK3150 und der Busklemme KL6301.

Nachtrag:
Ich habe gerade einmal nachgelesen. Mit der Beckhoff-Klemme dürfte es schwierig werden. Es sind offensichtlich Bibliotheken und Funktionsbausteine notwendig, die es sicherlich nicht für Step7 gibt. Schade eigentlich. Aber nachfragen würde ich bei Beckhoff trotzdem mal.

Beckhoff schreit dazu folgendes:


> TwinCAT unterstützt die KL6301 mit einer eigenen EIB-Bibliothek.
> Für den Einsatz der KL6301 an einer Fremdsteuerung ist die Verwendung eines Busklemmen-Controllers (BC oder BX) erforderlich, auf dem dann die EIB-Bibliothek arbeitet. Der Betrieb der KL6301 an einem PC oder CX ohne TwinCAT PLC wird nicht unterstütz!



Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Anonymous (16 Dezember 2005)

*Nur keine Panik!*

Hallo,
ich habe den EIB/DP-Gateway seit ca. 1 1/2 Jahren im Einsatz. Das Teil funktioniert bis jetzt ohne Probleme. Am EIB ist es wie ein "normaler" Busteilnehmer zu projektieren, d.h. nur die entsprechenden Datenpunkte mit den Gruppenadressen verbinden (evtl. noch die richtigen Flags setzen). Dabei muss man nur auf die Telegramlänge achten (1bit, 1byte, 2byte,...). Die SPS liest die Daten vom PB und schreibt sie in einen Eingangs-DB und einen Ausgangs-DB. Jetzt wird es ein bisschen Komplizierter, weil du die Kommunikation mit den Änderungsbits auswerten musst. Das ganze ist aber in der Doku vom Gateway sehr schön beschrieben (mit Beispielen). Eib-Kenntnisse sind aber sicherlich nicht hinderlich  :wink:
Die Doku gibt es übrigens bei Siemens auf der Homepage als Download zu finden.

viel Vergnügen!

Tobi


----------



## Anonymous (2 Januar 2006)

> Die Doku gibt es übrigens bei Siemens auf der Homepage als Download zu finden.



Hat jemand den Link dazu? Hab auf der Support-Seite nichts zum Download gefunden.
Danke!


----------



## Anonymous (2 Januar 2006)

Hab's doch noch gefunden:
http://support.automation.siemens.c....csinfo&lang=de&objID=10806113&subtype=133300


----------



## bluside (27 Dezember 2006)

Hallo Tobi 
wäre es möglich mir deine Kopplung zu senden 
Ist alles neu für mich und bekomm es nicht hin.
Hab von Merten die Multischalter und muß Licht , Rolladen und Heizung mit der
S7 steuern.
Bin in Zeitdruck ,da ich in der neue Hütte eingezogen bin und noch viele Sachen nicht funktionieren.
Danke.
MfG
Jani


----------



## PGMonster (28 Dezember 2006)

Hallo Jani,

wo hängt es denn genau? Auf Eib-Seite oder inder S7?
Ich habe eigentlich mit dem Beispiel aus der Doku angefangen und ist mit der Zeit gewachsen.
Mal ganz kurz vorab:
Beispiesprojekt in ETS importieren (ich benutze die ETS2 V1.3).
Datenpunkte mit Gruppenadressen verbinden (für Licht EIN/AUS benötigst Du z.B. ein 1Bit Objekt, für Rollo z.B. zwei 1Bit Objekte (move+step))
Flags richtig setzen (von DP->EIB lesen, von EIB->DP schreiben, wenn unsicher beide)
GSD in Step7 Hardwarekatalog installieren
Slave einfügen (Hardwarekonfig)
OB1, FC 9, DB10, DB11 wie in Doku programmieren
In den FC1 (siehe Doku) kommt dein "Hirnschmalz" rein
z.B. Fuktion Schalten von Tastsensor an Objekt 0 schaut dann im FC1 so aus:

```
U     DB11.DBX  180.0       //Ereignisbit Objekt 0
U     DB11.DBX    0.0       //Zustandsbit Objekt 0      
S     "Licht_Wohnzimmer"    //Ausgang für Licht_Wohnzimmer
U     DB11.DBX  180.0       //Ereignisbit Objekt 0
UN    DB11.DBX    0.0       //Zustandsbit Objekt 0
R     "Licht_Wohnzimmer"    //Ausgang für Licht_Wohnzimmer
```
z.B. Funktion Jalosie von Tastsensor an Objekt 1 (Kurzzeitbetrieb) und 2 (Langzeitbetrieb)

```
U     DB11.DBX  180.2       //Ereignisbit Objekt 2
UN    DB11.DBX  0.2         //Zustandsbit Objekt 2  
=     #Rollo_AUF

U     DB11.DBX  180.2       //Ereignisbit Objekt 2
U     DB11.DBX  0.2         //Zustandsbit Objekt 2  
=     #Rollo_AB

U     DB11.DBX  180.1       //Ereignisbit Objekt 1
=     #Rollo_STOPP
```
Na, steigs Du noch durch?

Wenn nicht versuchen wir es morgen noch einmal. Ich muss mich jetzt erst mal ablegen.:sm13:

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## bluside (28 Dezember 2006)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Auf der S7 Seite hab ich mitlerweile keine Probleme ( hoffentlich)
aber die ganze EIB Geschichte ist neu.
Wie wird auf der Seite die Kopplung aufgebaut.
Ich finde keine richtige Info.
Ich hab ETS3 .
Könnst du mir was dazu senden 

Danke
MfG
Jani


----------

